# Mann Lake customer service



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Recently ordered 500 hive bodies from ML's Minnesota branch. Received them yesterday and saw that the deal they were offering and had shipped was on budget grade instead of the commercial grade I had requested. I notified them this morning conceding that I had not double checked their order confirmation but that I felt I had been pretty clear when ordering. I had reluctantly decided to go ahead and assemble them but was pleasantly surprised when they immediately called back and offered to swap them out and stand the additional freight themselves. Wow wasn't expecting that at all. :thumbsup:
On a side note, they are apparently overstocked with budget woodenware at the moment and are marking it down. What we could see appeared pretty "knotty" but probably quite usable. If our intended use was for extracting supers that would be stored most of the year I wouldn't have had a problem using them, though the assembly is often a bit more difficult, but I'm a bit fussier when it comes to brood nest boxes that are outdoors year around.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I buy a few things from ML from Australia and the service has always been First Class!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I just called for a quote from them on commercial grade and right off they started talking up their big sale and I assumed we were still talking commercial grade. Just give them a call and ask for pricing, perhaps they are just discounting larger quantities perhaps not.


----------

